# Movie Review: Dragonball Evolution



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Rating: 1/10

I had high expectations for this movie because I had seen what the Transformers cartoon was like converted to reality. My expectations dropped however when I saw the trailer and saw a Caucasian man playing Goku. :dry: After the trailer, I knew it was going to be bad but not horrendous!! When I finally saw the movie, let me tell you my brain had a seizure. The movie did not just have bad actors, graphics, and plot, it did not relate to the real Dragonball at all! Ok I know its difficult to convert cartoon characters into real people but for heavens sake at least try! The characters did not whatsover look like anything like the cartoon. The plot was also the worst I have ever seen in a movie. Goku is an outgoing, laid back, ENFP in the cartoon series, in the movie he is more depressed and emotional than a INFP! You could literally make this guy cry if you take away his lion king bed sheets. The action scenes were also horrendous! Not a lot of explosions and matrix style moves, and the signature attack of "Saiyans" kamihamiha... UGH I don't want to get into spoilers so I'll let you watch those yourselves. If the title of the movie did not have "Dragonball" in it, you would not know it was a remaking of the cartoon series.:dry: ​


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

* I like that you just insulted ENFPs comparing them to Goku. Goku was an idiot... are you saying ENFPs are idiots? I always thought he was ESFP.

Gohan is ENFP.

Vegata on the other hand. Vegata is NT. I'm not sure which but I know he's NT.

Anyways, back to the review. I'm starting to dislike when people use race as a reason to dislike a movie. I didn't care that Nick Fury was Sam Jackson, and I don't care that Goku is white..... which Goku wasn't even Asian... he was a fucking alien! He looked like he was mixed TBH. They should have gotten an Asian-American to play him.

=) I agree with the rest of your review though. I was wondering if you saw the real DragonBall Z or just the stuff that aired on Cartoon Network? I've seen both the original and dubbed DBZ.

This movie was horrible and it doesn't even deserve a 1.
*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm sorry Lance. You made me laugh about the infp part :crazy:.
Make him cry if you take away his lion king bed sheets. Thats pretty sweet. :laughing:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Aaah, yeah, the long-awaited Dragonball movie. Okay, c'mon, did you REALLY think it will be good? How many movies like that were EVER good? People keep messing this stuff up over and over. So, honestly, I expected it to be *less good than the hype*. 
You know who should direct those movies? The original artists! They surely would pick better people and write better stories and make everybody work their asses off, so it holds up against the Anime and Manga they made. But then again, that's just me. =3


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

I knew that movie would be crap from the moment I learned of it's existense. If you want to further fall into horrendous things that should not exist then read up on the live action Avatar movie or find that rare video clip from the Americanized live action SailorMoon. You'd think people would learn....or at leats start doing these things correctly.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*M Night is doing Avatar. I normally like his movies, unlike everyone else.

 Ofcourse it was going to be horrible. Which is why I told myself it wasn't DB before going to see it. It was kind-of like X-men Evolution, but a hell of a lot worst.
*


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

I didn't watch it's cartoon or know anything about this movie. I picked it coz I thought it would be dark enough or atleast scary enough to have a good time in. It was FAIL. The only part I kinda liked was when he turned out to be his own monster (did that burn it or is it a known thing?- anyways I saved you from a boring movie) If it weren't for that I wouldn't have seen a plot at all. 

Cool review, but too late :wink:


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Wolfe said:


> *M Night is doing Avatar. I normally like his movies, unlike everyone else.
> 
> Ofcourse it was going to be horrible. Which is why I told myself it wasn't DB before going to see it. It was kind-of like X-men Evolution, but a hell of a lot worst.
> *


I know M Night is doing the avatar movie but have to taken a look at the cast list? It has fail written all over it. It might not be so horrible if they could pick cast members that actually resemble the characters. Hang on to your hats everybody, when this thing hits theaters there will be mobs of pissed fans.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Wolfe said:


> * I like that you just insulted ENFPs comparing them to Goku. Goku was an idiot... are you saying ENFPs are idiots? I always thought he was ESFP.
> 
> Gohan is ENFP.
> 
> ...


Na Goku is ENFP for sure. Gohan is ENFP too! Like father like son. :tongue:

Vegeta is ENTJ

Look, I'm not saying race is an issue in this film, but does the guy that played him look anything like Goku. 










This guy would have fit the role better...









Yes, I did see the whole cartoon series from its beginning to its end.




DayLightSun said:


> I'm sorry Lance. You made me laugh about the infp part :crazy:.
> Make him cry if you take away his lion king bed sheets. Thats pretty sweet. :laughing:



haha. That is not over exaggerating!:laughing:




vanWinchester said:


> Aaah, yeah, the long-awaited Dragonball movie. Okay, c'mon, did you REALLY think it will be good? How many movies like that were EVER good? People keep messing this stuff up over and over. So, honestly, I expected it to be *less good than the hype*.
> You know who should direct those movies? The original artists! They surely would pick better people and write better stories and make everybody work their asses off, so it holds up against the Anime and Manga they made. But then again, that's just me. =3




Haha. I agree with you, but I at least expected to see effort. It looked like they had acting tryouts and only around 10 showed up. :crazy: 





Nemesis said:


> I knew that movie would be crap from the moment I learned of it's existense. If you want to further fall into horrendous things that should not exist then read up on the live action Avatar movie or find that rare video clip from the Americanized live action SailorMoon. You'd think people would learn....or at leats start doing these things correctly.


Bleh. I don't judge until I see. I thought the transformers movie was going to suck, but it was amazing.:happy:




Wolfe said:


> *M Night is doing Avatar. I normally like his movies, unlike everyone else.
> 
> Ofcourse it was going to be horrible. Which is why I told myself it wasn't DB before going to see it. It was kind-of like X-men Evolution, but a hell of a lot worst.
> *


At least x-men had look alikes. :crazy: The characters really looked like the cartoon!




Nyx Asteria said:


> I didn't watch it's cartoon or know anything about this movie. I picked it coz I thought it would be dark enough or atleast scary enough to have a good time in. It was FAIL. The only part I kinda liked was when he turned out to be his own monster (did that burn it or is it a known thing?- anyways I saved you from a boring movie) If it weren't for that I wouldn't have seen a plot at all.
> 
> Cool review, but too late :wink:


Haha. That monkey monster from the movie was smaller than the actual hand of the monster in the cartoon series.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I watched the cartoon (which was the one from Cartoon Network) and loved it. If they were going to make a movie of it, then they should've left it as a cartoon. I don't plan on watching any DB movie unless it stays true to the original cartoon and remains a cartoon.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm a purist when it comes to remakes. 9 time out of 10 the original will always be superior to the remake. The only instance where I can say that I thought the movie was better then what it was based on is I Am Legend. Sure, I do like some movies that have been adapted from books and are remakes but never as much as the original.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Oh, lance, trust me! I don't disagree that they got the wrong person playing the part. I just disagree that they needed to get someone Asian being Goku is obviously an alien thus mixed would have worked better.*


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

The manga was better.. Besides.. That film was not just a travesty, it was an EPIC fail in the storyline continuity also.. Gohan (Goku's adoptive father) doesn't take a proper role.

And you are wrong actually.. Goku is more of an ESFP than an ENFP. He doesn't become N until much later in the series. And even then, he is an ENFJ at best.. 

Vegeta is an I.. Not an E, therefore, INTJ or ISTJ would be more apt.. I personally see it in the ISTJ camp, considering his strict line views on lineage by hierarchy.

Bulma was DREADFUL in the film! Chi-chi was also DREADFUL.. It was like a car crash


I say forget about DB in movie form and actually get hollywood to work on Zelda.. So they will be lynched from on high for failing at any standard.:crazy:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm not even going to see the movie. I thought it looked bad, and everyone here just confirmed it.
Goku as a white guy.....ppssssshhhh :dry:

Lion King sheets!!!! HA!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

* Zelda would probably turn into lord of the rings, Nephilim.*


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Wolfe said:


> * Zelda would probably turn into lord of the rings, Nephilim.*


With this as the theme song.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Wolfe said:


> * Zelda would probably turn into lord of the rings, Nephilim.*


I agree. I don't think they could fuck it up too much. I mean I played Zelda as a kid. Meaning huge following.
Heads will be chopped off if it fails. Dammit! :dry:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Yes, and you do know Dragon ball Z probably has a bigger following.... and don't even get me started on that bullshit twilight movie (and book).
*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Wolfe said:


> *Yes, and you do know Dragon ball Z probably has a bigger following.... and don't even get me started on that bullshit twilight movie (and book).
> *


As a tv series you do have a point.
It's really about who's hands it ends up in. :sad:


----------

